# Urban Decay 15th Anniversary Products



## laylalovesmac (Apr 16, 2011)

I just ordered the makeup bag (number two of four limited editions products to be released this year) and I thought I should make a thread where we can discuss all of them! I loved the pencil set and now I'm hoping I'll love the makeup bag just as much. I'll definitely post pictures and a little review when I receive it.



  	What else do you think we'll see for their anniversary this year? I'm anticipating the last one will be a Book of Shadows, but that's just a guess.



  	I can't wait to see what else is released!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am so excited for the bag now! I had written it off, but I watched a video review from Temptalia and it's huge! Wants it! I'll use my VIB discount to get it soon. I don't think I'll get anything else. I do want to try the baked bronzer, though.


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Apr 19, 2011)

I was contemplating getting the eye liner set so I have been wearing the few 24/7 pencils that I have to see how much I like them, to see if it's worth forking over $92 for. Sadly, the liners don't wear long enough on me. When I check a few hours later they are gone. So far MAC's technikohls are the only ones that last all day on my waterline. I really wanted those damned pencils


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 19, 2011)

m0rg3nst3rn said:


> I was contemplating getting the eye liner set so I have been wearing the few 24/7 pencils that I have to see how much I like them, to see if it's worth forking over $92 for. Sadly, the liners don't wear long enough on me. When I check a few hours later they are gone. So far MAC's technikohls are the only ones that last all day on my waterline. I really wanted those damned pencils


	I'm sorry these don't last on you.  I've heard some other people complain about that. I wonder why that is because they always last forever on me.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 19, 2011)

the pencils are no longer available on the sephora website.. is it available in sephora stores in NYC?

  	oh and i do hope that they will have another book of shadows. i own the nyc version and im in love with UD! i now also own the sustainable and naked palettes. there are talks of a naked2.. bt i doubt tt will be released anytime soon..


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 19, 2011)

[quote name="laylalovesmac" url="/forum/thread/174682/urban-decay-15th-anniversary-products#post_2109566"]


Same! I ordered it on Saturday with the discount, but then I read some bad reviews so I was iffy. But, seeing it on Temptalia.... I love it! I don't know if you've seen the review on MUABB, but the review is great and really shows how ginormous it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 



I'm sorry these don't last on you.  I've heard some other people complain about that. I wonder why that is because they always last forever on me.
 
 
[/quote] I think I glanced over the review on muabb but I will have another look at it. I have a large LAMB make up bag that I carry around already. This one will just sit pretty in my room. Hopefully, though this is a little more durable than we've been told from that one review on sephora.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 19, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> I think I glanced over the review on muabb but I will have another look at it. I have a large LAMB make up bag that I carry around already. This one will just sit pretty in my room. Hopefully, though this is a little more durable than we've been told from that one review on sephora.


	Ha- I saw that review, too! I hope it'll be more durable, too. I need something that can last in my giant purse or on one of my crazy road trips.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 20, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> Ha- I saw that review, too! I hope it'll be more durable, too. I need something that can last in my giant purse or on one of my crazy road trips.


  	thanks layla.. i was hoping to use the sephora 15% discount on it.. heehee..


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 20, 2011)

Ah. I think I realized that about two minutes after I posted.


----------



## JaiLeeP (Apr 20, 2011)

I saw the temptalia review on the bag as well, and I have to say I might have to get that. It looks like it can hold enough for a weekend getaway =)


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 20, 2011)

JaiLeeP said:


> I saw the temptalia review on the bag as well, and I have to say I might have to get that. It looks like it can hold enough for a weekend getaway =)


	Yep! (Once I get it) I'll probably use it for vacation this summer.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 21, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> Ah. I think I realized that about two minutes after I posted.


  	hehe no prob!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2011)

i really want the purple make up bag and i hope that it comes to the uk!


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 23, 2011)

i am still debating getting the rollergirl eyeshadow palette. I wanted darkhorse eyeshadow but i didnt want to get the naked palette. i just wanted this palette so that i can put in my bag so that i cant do my makeup on the spot if i needed to. Also this would be my first urban decay eyeshadow purchase so that's why i am a little hesitant. I also wished it had a brush instead of the liner .  

  	anyone have this palette and/or have any thoughts on it?


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Apr 23, 2011)

Did anyone else have problems with the makeup bag having warped seams? I ordered mine from Sephora and the bag looks like it's caved in on the bottom b/c of bad stitching. I love the glittery purple color and the roominess, but I don't know if it will be worth the trip to return/exchange.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 24, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i really want the purple make up bag and i hope that it comes to the uk!



 	Me too! Hopefully we should as we got the liner set!


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't work out whether the pencil set is worth the money or not. It works out as really good value per pencil but looks like there's a few duds in there, plus a couple of dupes for pencils I already have from them. Hmmm!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 24, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> Can't work out whether the pencil set is worth the money or not. It works out as really good value per pencil but looks like there's a few duds in there, plus a couple of dupes for pencils I already have from them. Hmmm!


	I'm a UD fanatic and overall, I like the set. If you have dupes, though, I would skip. It is a great deal though!

  	(My comment was absolutely no help. )


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 25, 2011)

i really should just get the pencils.. sigh.. maybe ill get them in june if they are still available.. i nd to get lippies from Mac's Fashion Flower and Surf Baby collections..


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 25, 2011)

I really want the pencil set as well.  It's a phenomenal deal, I only wish a few more of the permanent shades that I want were included, so I like you, hope that the set lasts a few months longer on the UD website. 


BeckyBenett said:


> i really should just get the pencils.. sigh.. maybe ill get them in june if they are still available.. i nd to get lippies from Mac's Fashion Flower and Surf Baby collections..


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 25, 2011)

You guys really should get the set if you can. My plan was to buy a bunch of their pencils one by one since I love them so much, and getting 15 in one day was awesome! And Perversion is love. <3

  	In other news, my makeup bag should get here today. I'll try to take some pics but the quality won't be the best since I just have my phone camera. :/


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have the pencil set and think it's great - there are a couple of shades that are on the sheerer side but the others make up for it - its such a great deal! And yes Perversion is brilliant!


----------



## JaiLeeP (Apr 25, 2011)

Love perversion too!! Absolute favorite =) I got the liner set.. and the ones I didn't like I just swapped for ones I didn't have.. so it worked out.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm so frustrated! My tracking number for my bag says it was delivered to my PO Box today, but I checked twice, and nothing. WTF? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	If it's not there tomorrow, I'm calling the post office.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 25, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> I'm so frustrated! My tracking number for my bag says it was delivered to my PO Box today, but I checked twice, and nothing. WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	wth??!! call the post office.. i hate it when they mess with our packages..


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 25, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> wth??!! call the post office.. i hate it when they mess with our packages..


	yes- i think you'll really like it. 

  	I'll check tomorrow morning and if it's still not there, I'm calling. They've done this before actually. Putting my mail into other people's boxes. It irritates me to no end.


----------



## Alisha1 (Apr 26, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> yes- i think you'll really like it.
> I'll check tomorrow morning and if it's still not there, I'm calling. They've done this before actually. Putting my mail into other people's boxes. It irritates me to no end.


	I hope it gets sorted out for you!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, it still wasn't there this morning, so I called the post office and the guy told me that the person who deals with PO boxes had already left for the day and that they'd call me tomorrow.  I'm not happy. Hopefully everything will get resolved tomorrow. I've been waiting for what feels like weeks.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 26, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> Well, it still wasn't there this morning, so I called the post office and the guy told me that the person who deals with PO boxes had already left for the day and that they'd call me tomorrow.  I'm not happy. Hopefully everything will get resolved tomorrow. I've been waiting for what feels like weeks.


	oh that is just horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. i hope things get sorted out for you tomorrow!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 27, 2011)

Ha- so guess what? No one called me back today. I know it's a really ridiculous, out there concept to call someone back (especially a customer) when you say you will, but damn. I'm honestly more mad at myself for being surprised. So, now I'm gonna have to call again tomorrow, which is just fabulous.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

sorry you are having issues sweetie! i hate it when people do not call back when they say they will!


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 2, 2011)

He finally called back and apparently, he put the key in the wrong box, so it's completely the post office's fault. They said they'd get it to me, but that was last week and still nothing. At least there was delivery confirmation.... I'm really mad, though, because my mom's mother's day present is in that box. If I don't get it by Sunday, there will be hell to pay.


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> He finally called back and apparently, he put the key in the wrong box, so it's completely the post office's fault. They said they'd get it to me, but that was last week and still nothing. At least there was delivery confirmation.... I'm really mad, though, because my mom's mother's day present is in that box. If I don't get it by Sunday, there will be hell to pay.


  	man i'd be getting mega pissed! sorry they have messed you about so much


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 12, 2011)

^Thanks Lou!

  	The post office has basically given up and they're just going to give me the money for what was lost. Such a pain that I have to order everything again, won't get the F&F discount, and that my mom didn't have the mother's day present I originally wanted to give her. So pissed.


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> ^Thanks Lou!
> 
> The post office has basically given up and they're just going to give me the money for what was lost. Such a pain that I have to order everything again, won't get the F&F discount, and that my mom didn't have the mother's day present I originally wanted to give her. So pissed.


  	man that sucks! sorry that all happened to you


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2011)

i bought the purple glittery back yesterday. i am so in love. i like that it's wipe clean, i love the smalled zipper section and of course it looks so pretty!!


----------



## rockin (May 21, 2011)

The purple glittery bag is gorgeous.  I couldn't resist!


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 21, 2011)

Ah- I'm so jealous of you guys! I ordered mine a month ago and I still haven't been able to get one! The post office won't return my calls to compensate me and they're driving me crazy! I'm so mad.


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> Ah- I'm so jealous of you guys! I ordered mine a month ago and I still haven't been able to get one! The post office won't return my calls to compensate me and they're driving me crazy! I'm so mad.


	it's so freaking bad  i still can't believe you have had  all these troubles with them


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 21, 2011)

Ughh, sorry you've been having such a hard time getting your stuff, Layla!  Stupid PO! Our mail lady is insane and delivers packages to the wrong places all the time (I keep getting other people's stuff--which I then deliver to them).


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 21, 2011)

Thank god for Sephora! The post office kept asking if it was insured, etc etc and I didn't know so I called and they're sending me a bag for free, even though it was completely the post office's fault! Damn I love them! Hopefully I'll have it in a few days at which point I can rave about how much I love it like you guys do! So stoked! What a great day!


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> Thank god for Sephora! The post office kept asking if it was insured, etc etc and I didn't know so I called and they're sending me a bag for free, even though it was completely the post office's fault! Damn I love them! Hopefully I'll have it in a few days at which point I can rave about how much I love it like you guys do! So stoked! What a great day!


  	oh awesome!! that is brilliant news! and well done sephora on the great service!


----------



## rockin (May 22, 2011)

That's great news, Layla


----------



## Alisha1 (May 22, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> Thank god for Sephora! The post office kept asking if it was insured, etc etc and I didn't know so I called and they're sending me a bag for free, even though it was completely the post office's fault! Damn I love them! Hopefully I'll have it in a few days at which point I can rave about how much I love it like you guys do! So stoked! What a great day!


	Thats brilliant!


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 26, 2011)

My bag is set here to arrive tomorrow! Can't wait! I've already made room in my purse.


----------



## shadowaddict (May 26, 2011)

Layla, I know what you mean about the post office or in my case it's the carrier. We used to have a great woman and if there was a box to leave at the door she always brought the rest of mail with her and ring the doorbell so she could hand it to me. But this guy just pisses me off. He never closes the box door all the way when it is raining so our mail is wet. He shoves boxes in there so tight that one it took both me and my daughter to get the damn thing out. He'll open the box door so it is flat and lay a box like one from Amazon on it to fall in a puddle or something. Recently I was inside and watched him drive up put our mail in the box and balance thick cardboard box/envelope from Border's on top of the mailbox. Seriously he took quite a while to balance it. I measured it when I brought it in and it was 20 X 16 inches. I was like _Really?_ on top of the box?

  	My final straw was about 3 or 4 weeks ago I had finally tracked down an out of print book for my new grandson like the one both my kids loved so much, ours is put away somewhere. Anyway the person sent it in a bubble wrap envelope as it isn't very thick and shoved it so hard in the box so he didn't have to get his lazy ass out of the truck and bring it to the door. It bent the spine on the book a bit so that it is a little wobbly. I hate that cause it was in new condition. It was clear that is what did it by the way he had it in there.  My brother has worked for the postal service over 25 yrs (not in my area) and he told me to call and ask for the carrier supervisor. He also said they are suppose to bring packages to the door that doesn't fit and if you're not there leave a pick-up slip. My hubby and I have been in the back part of the driveway before and watched him pull up, put the mail in and go on. Then one of us walk down to get the mail and have a slip in there for a package.

  	Ok, I think I'm done with my rant.


----------



## LMD84 (May 27, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Layla, I know what you mean about the post office or in my case it's the carrier. We used to have a great woman and if there was a box to leave at the door she always brought the rest of mail with her and ring the doorbell so she could hand it to me. But this guy just pisses me off. He never closes the box door all the way when it is raining so our mail is wet. He shoves boxes in there so tight that one it took both me and my daughter to get the damn thing out. He'll open the box door so it is flat and lay a box like one from Amazon on it to fall in a puddle or something. Recently I was inside and watched him drive up put our mail in the box and balance thick cardboard box/envelope from Border's on top of the mailbox. Seriously he took quite a while to balance it. I measured it when I brought it in and it was 20 X 16 inches. I was like _Really?_ on top of the box?
> 
> My final straw was about 3 or 4 weeks ago I had finally tracked down an out of print book for my new grandson like the one both my kids loved so much, ours is put away somewhere. Anyway the person sent it in a bubble wrap envelope as it isn't very thick and shoved it so hard in the box so he didn't have to get his lazy ass out of the truck and bring it to the door. It bent the spine on the book a bit so that it is a little wobbly. I hate that cause it was in new condition. It was clear that is what did it by the way he had it in there.  My brother has worked for the postal service over 25 yrs (not in my area) and he told me to call and ask for the carrier supervisor. He also said they are suppose to bring packages to the door that doesn't fit and if you're not there leave a pick-up slip. My hubby and I have been in the back part of the driveway before and watched him pull up, put the mail in and go on. Then one of us walk down to get the mail and have a slip in there for a package.
> 
> Ok, I think I'm done with my rant.


	sounds about as good as the postal service in the uk! quite often the postman won't bother knocking on your door to give you a package - they just ram a 'sorry you were out' slip through the door! generally i get things delievered to my work now - there is always soembody here and the work postie is actually quite nice


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 27, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Layla, I know what you mean about the post office or in my case it's the carrier. We used to have a great woman and if there was a box to leave at the door she always brought the rest of mail with her and ring the doorbell so she could hand it to me. But this guy just pisses me off. He never closes the box door all the way when it is raining so our mail is wet. He shoves boxes in there so tight that one it took both me and my daughter to get the damn thing out. He'll open the box door so it is flat and lay a box like one from Amazon on it to fall in a puddle or something. Recently I was inside and watched him drive up put our mail in the box and balance thick cardboard box/envelope from Border's on top of the mailbox. Seriously he took quite a while to balance it. I measured it when I brought it in and it was 20 X 16 inches. I was like _Really?_ on top of the box?
> 
> My final straw was about 3 or 4 weeks ago I had finally tracked down an out of print book for my new grandson like the one both my kids loved so much, ours is put away somewhere. Anyway the person sent it in a bubble wrap envelope as it isn't very thick and shoved it so hard in the box so he didn't have to get his lazy ass out of the truck and bring it to the door. It bent the spine on the book a bit so that it is a little wobbly. I hate that cause it was in new condition. It was clear that is what did it by the way he had it in there.  My brother has worked for the postal service over 25 yrs (not in my area) and he told me to call and ask for the carrier supervisor. He also said they are suppose to bring packages to the door that doesn't fit and if you're not there leave a pick-up slip. My hubby and I have been in the back part of the driveway before and watched him pull up, put the mail in and go on. Then one of us walk down to get the mail and have a slip in there for a package.
> 
> Ok, I think I'm done with my rant.


	That's awful- I'm sorry.  I feel like there are no good delivery services anymore. When I get mail sent through USPS to my PO Box, if gets lost half the time, and when I get it UPS, my UPS guy is a jerk and does similar things to what your mailman seems to do. I can't even count how many of my MAC boxes he's stuck in puddles under my welcome mat which is already soaking, meaning the cardboard is completely wet. Other times, I've been standing by my window just watching as he tries to toss it onto the mat and see how close he can get as if it's a game. Makes me so mad. I mean, I'm happy that I got this USPS thing resolved and that now it's being shipped UPS (for free) to my house, but if this guys pulls any of that again, I'm gonna pissed. Why can't they just do their jobs? I understand that all jobs are stressful in their own ways, but it is literally putting paper into a box and closing the door. WTH?

  	I think I'm done with my rant, too.


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 27, 2011)

4:45 and still no box.  They have until 7:00, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## shadowaddict (May 27, 2011)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
			That's awful- I'm sorry.  I feel like there are no good delivery services anymore. When I get mail sent through USPS to my PO Box, if gets lost half the time, and when I get it UPS, my UPS guy is a jerk and does similar things to what your mailman seems to do. I can't even count how many of my MAC boxes he's stuck in puddles under my welcome mat which is already soaking, meaning the cardboard is completely wet. Other times, I've been standing by my window just watching as *he tries to toss it onto the mat *and see how close he can get as if it's a game. Makes me so mad. I mean, I'm happy that I got this USPS thing resolved and that now it's being shipped UPS (for free) to my house, but if this guys pulls any of that again, I'm gonna pissed. Why can't they just do their jobs? I understand that all jobs are stressful in their own ways, but it is literally putting paper into a box and closing the door. WTH?

 		 			I think I'm done with my rant, too. 





	OMG!  yes I have seen my mail carrier do the same thing. He won't even walk all the way to the door he'll just toss it on the porch.  And I get UPS boxes that I swear they have drop kicked it to each other before it makes it here. There will be dents, holes and all bent.


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2011)

jeez!! that is not good at all!


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 28, 2011)

Exactly! I've gotten some before with-no joke- shoe prints.


  	Finally got my bag and the guy left it under the mat where all of the lizards hang out just like he always does. What was he thinking? Really? Come on, UPS.

  	Holy hell- this bag is huge! I mean, I've seen it in ULTA, but now that it's next to me and next to the bag I was planning on carrying it around in... yeah. No. It's ginormous! But, awesome nonetheless. Definitely worth the hellish, month + long wait.

  	Can't wait to spend tomorrow loading this up! I'll try and post pics of how it looks full once I get it set up the way I like it.  Super, super excited!!!!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 28, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> Exactly! *I've gotten some before with-no joke- shoe prints.*
> 
> Finally got my bag and the guy left it under the mat where all of the lizards hang out just like he always does. What was he thinking? Really? Come on, UPS.
> 
> ...


	Shoe prints?! :s

  	I hope you enjoy the bag, I'm actually skipping because of how big it is!


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2011)

I got the eyeliner set and I can honestly say there aren't any bad eyeliners in it, plus I agree with whoever said Perversion was fantastic. I also love Asphyxia, such a pretty colour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm not getting the bag as I have plenty enough make up bags, but can't wait to find out what else they have in store. I've seen on another thread that there'll be 2 Book of Shadows this year, one of them a 15 year set. Maybe they'll have a lipstick or lipgloss set as well? Although I would skip those because I cannot stand the burnt sugar smell of their lip products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I can't wait for the Rollergirl palette and nail polish set to come to the UK. I've got 2 contact e-mails for UD's UK PR people and have e-mailed both, but have not had any replies about UK release dates.


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 28, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I got the eyeliner set and I can honestly say there aren't any bad eyeliners in it, plus I agree with whoever said Perversion was fantastic. I also love Asphyxia, such a pretty colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I agree- Perversion and Asphyxia are both fantastic! But, like you said, there isn't a bad pencil in the set! I love them all!

  	I would love a lipstick set. Been wanting to try their lipsticks for ages. I'm sorry you don't like the scent.


----------



## Alisha1 (May 28, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I got the eyeliner set and I can honestly say there aren't any bad eyeliners in it, plus I agree with whoever said Perversion was fantastic. I also love Asphyxia, such a pretty colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I love the eyeliner set aswell! I can't wait find out what sets UD are releasing this year - there always such great value!


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 28, 2011)

Got it all packed up all pretty and gorgeous! This sucker fits a lot!

  	What I'm Carrying Right Now:
  	Urban Decay Big Buddha
  	Sigma 187
  	Sigma 190
  	Sigma 224
  	Sigma (don't remember- it came in my set and kind of looks like a small 227 but definitely isn't)
  	Two Posh Crease Brushes
  	MAC Studio Fix Powder
  	MAC Beauty Powder in Too Chic
  	MAC Blush in Bite of an Apple
  	Covergirl Mascara
  	Two mini UDPPs
  	Two MAC quads (my smokey and my neutrals)
  	Three MAC lipsticks: Faerie Glen, Viva Glam Gaga 2, Toxic Tale
  	Dazzleglass in Steppin' Out
  	Clear Lipglass
  	Korres Lip Butter (Pomegranate)
  	Urban Decay Lip Primer
  	Jack Black Lip Balm in Mint
  	Urban Decay Lip Liner in Ozone
  	Urban Decay Eye Liner in Zero
  	MAC Fascinating Eye Kohl
  	Too Faced Eye Pencil - Ruby Slippers
  	MAC GPS in French Quarter
  	MAC Eyeshadow in Vainglorious

  	And I think that's it.... so.... just the basics. 

  	And hair ties.


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2011)

^^ yup you can fit loads in the bag!! mine is only half full at the moment! i love how roomy it is! and i am pleased you finally have yours too!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 29, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> Got it all packed up all pretty and gorgeous! This sucker fits a lot!
> 
> What I'm Carrying Right Now:
> Urban Decay Big Buddha
> ...


	Woah! Thats alot in just one bag!!


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 29, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Woah! Thats alot in just one bag!!


	Yep- and I also added a mirror and a lash curler with room to spare. It's amazing!


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> Yep- and I also added a mirror and a lash curler with room to spare. It's amazing!


  	it's the mary poppins bag of the make up world! lol!


----------



## Alisha1 (May 30, 2011)

^looool!
  	If I travelled more often I definitely would purchase it


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> ^looool! 		 			If I travelled more often I definitely would purchase it


  	sadly i don't travel that often but it will be good for when i do go on holidays as well as my managers conferences.


----------



## COBlondeBabe (Jul 11, 2011)

It is amazing, but have you guys seen the one that comes out today! (well today for me being July 12 @1210am). UD is releasing the:
​ *Anniversary  Palette.** 15 NEW and Exclusive Shades ($55) *​  	Check out Temptalia's blog for the swatches and info:

  	.http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-15th-anniversary-eyeshadow-palette-swatches-sneak-peek


  	Who's buying one???? ME! *hand shoots for wallet* LOL 
​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## sinergy (Jul 12, 2011)

i was about to go to bed, and noticed she posted swatches and review, goodness i want that pallette!!! so i went on over to UD to purchase it lol, but its not available yet!! i cant even find it on the site, so maybe later it will be.


----------



## missah (Jul 12, 2011)

Arggh! I want this palette so bad! I'll probably get it...
  	Does anybody know when the book of shadows is coming out though? I cant afford 2 UD purchases...


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know, I really don't like it much...we'll see


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2011)

I love this palette, hope we're getting this in the UK! Never got the Rollergirl sets, had to buy one off eBay, but I have a feeling that this one will be on eBay for absolute fortunes, so don't really want to do that.


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just saw Temptalia's review on the palette! Eek can't wait for this to hit UK counters! I think it should be available late july or early August based on how long we had to wait for the other anniversary products! Need to start saving!


----------



## rockin (Jul 12, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Just saw Temptalia's review on the palette! Eek can't wait for this to hit UK counters! I think it should be available late july or early August based on how long we had to wait for the other anniversary products! Need to start saving!



 	I hope it's before 5th August, as I've just received a £5 birthday discount voucher from House Of Fraser, and it's only valid until then


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 12, 2011)

rockin said:


> I hope it's before 5th August, as I've just received a £5 birthday discount voucher from House Of Fraser, and it's only valid until then


	Hopefully!^ I kinda don't want it to be in August at all cause I'm going to be sooo skint thanks to the Chanel, YSL and Dior Autumn collections...not to mention MAC!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, that would be nice as I will be on holiday after that and would love to be able to order it before I go away.



rockin said:


> I hope it's before 5th August, as I've just received a £5 birthday discount voucher from House Of Fraser, and it's only valid until then


----------



## fleur de lis (Jul 12, 2011)

I read on lipglossiping that we're due to get it in the UK in early September, possibly a couple of weeks earlier if they secure a retailer exclusive.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha! I was just going to post this! Hope Debenhams has it first like the Alice in Wonderland palette!



fleur de lis said:


> I read on lipglossiping that we're due to get it in the UK in early September, possibly a couple of weeks earlier if they secure a retailer exclusive.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 12, 2011)

Well poop. UD's website is sold out of the palette! Does anyone know when Sephora is getting it?


----------



## panther27 (Jul 12, 2011)

I know I missed it too I hope Sephora gets it tomorrow,they have the rest of the fall collection on the Sephora website since last week so maybe it will be today or tomorrow!


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 12, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> I read on lipglossiping that we're due to get it in the UK in early September, possibly a couple of weeks earlier if they secure a retailer exclusive.



 	Thanks for letting us know  I can't believe how fast it sold out on the american site!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2011)

Whoa! That's just ridiculous! Why don't they make enough of these palettes, they must know how fast they sell out!?



clslvr6spd said:


> Well poop. UD's website is sold out of the palette! Does anyone know when Sephora is getting it?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 12, 2011)

I got my hands on the anniversay makeup bag during the Friends and Family sale @ UD. I love this thing! Like someone said its the Mary Poppins Bag for make up. Things keep going in and I STILL have room. I love the easy to clean inside and outside. I'm glad I got it.


----------



## rockin (Jul 12, 2011)

Urban Decay have posted this on Facebook


 [h=6]"Excited that our UDers are loving the 15-Year Anniversary Eyeshadow Collection. It's true, UrbanDecay.com will be getting more in stock soon. Hang tight!"[/h]


----------



## Alisha1 (Jul 13, 2011)

rockin said:


> Urban Decay have posted this on Facebook
> 
> 
> [h=6]"Excited that our UDers are loving the 15-Year Anniversary Eyeshadow Collection. It's true, UrbanDecay.com will be getting more in stock soon. Hang tight!"[/h]


	Thats great that their restocking and letting everyone have the chance to get their hands on one. MAC best be taking notes...


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 13, 2011)

I am patiently waiting!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm just worried that the wait will be akin to what happened with the Naked Palette.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 13, 2011)

im actually fine with waiting.. but the naked palette is a perm item while this is LE right? so i dont think they will wait too long.. they wont want pple to have to choose btwn this and the last bos. the will make sure there is a gap in btwn so tt pple are not sick of UD palettes.. at least tts what i wld do if i were them. i may get this palette but im still broke from mac sp collection. so i dont mind the wait =)


----------



## missah (Jul 13, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> im actually fine with waiting.. but the naked palette is a perm item while this is LE right? so i dont think they will wait too long.. they wont want pple to have to choose btwn this and the last bos. the will make sure there is a gap in btwn so tt pple are not sick of UD palettes.. at least tts what i wld do if i were them. i may get this palette but im still broke from mac sp collection. so i dont mind the wait =)


	The BOS will be available for awhile right? Because the 3rd one is still available and MAC will be taking all my money when the last BOS is finally released...


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 13, 2011)

missah said:


> The BOS will be available for awhile right? Because the 3rd one is still available and MAC will be taking all my money when the last BOS is finally released...


  	yup.. i think it will be available for awhile. bt it all depends cause the alice in wonderland version was gone in a flash.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Jul 14, 2011)

My 15th anniversary palette arrived today!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm going to try to post some swatches (after I feed my Kid her dinner) but frankly they will be up on my Tumblr site before they get to Spectra. Much easier for me to post pics from my iPhone to Tumblr than to u/l to Spectra right now.

  	My Tumblr is: http://thebeautyisageek.tumblr.com

  	Oh, and I got the Quincanera bag too.  Bling, bling!


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 15, 2011)

The anniversary palette is available on Ulta.com now! I ordered it tonight! I am so excited!!


----------



## missah (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm waiting for it to be on sephora...sigh


----------



## monley (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't wait still UD restocks  I want this palette so badly!!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jul 19, 2011)

So Temptalia posted on FB today that the palette was available on the Ulta website. I was able to place an order but I'm a little disappointed that this palette cost so much versus the Naked palette. Anyway I was reading a post a girl put in Christine's website that she spoke to a Sephora worker and she said that this palette will be available until December. Hopefully they might just make it permanent or make enough that everybody can have one in their collection but with UD you never know. I think it's all about the hype but I gotta give it to them they know how to keep the hype going =)

	To the lovely ladies that haven't gotten their palette you can find it on Ulta (hopefully it hasn't sold out yet) Good luck

	P.S it's gonna be on Ulta's home page on the right hand side in the bottom. HTH
  It's sold out again sorry ladies


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 25, 2011)

it was up on UD site today, just as soon as i entered my c/c it was gone


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 25, 2011)

It was up again, this time i think i got it, i got order conformation.


----------



## missah (Jul 26, 2011)

WTH is this?
  	Where were the emails? This is BS.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 26, 2011)

I just got my hands on the palette today. I walked into a Sephora and there it was on the shelf where the Quinceanera bag should have been. No accompaying marketing, nothing! So start checking your local stores ladies and gents!


----------



## XicanaQueen (Jul 26, 2011)

I also purchased mine at Sephora, yesterday. She had them in the bottom draw, she said they haven't placed them out because they didn't have the display.
  	I love the box and the shadows are really nice very pigmented as always. Just annoyed that the damn Cowboy never fails.


DILLIGAF said:


> I just got my hands on the palette today. I walked into a Sephora and there it was on the shelf where the Quinceanera bag should have been. No accompaying marketing, nothing! So start checking your local stores ladies and gents!


----------



## XicanaQueen (Jul 26, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics...





  	The box is super cute





  	This is what the back of the shadows looks like when you pull it out of the keepsake box


----------



## psmap85 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sephora.com has the palette in stock.


----------



## missah (Jul 27, 2011)

psmap85 said:


> Sephora.com has the palette in stock.


	mines ordered


----------



## internetchick (Jul 27, 2011)

I caved and ordered this. I really hope these shadows are not like what I already own.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 27, 2011)

I ordered mine, too! I love those shimmers and if they are dupes of ones I already have, I will just save it for later when the others run out!  But I am pretty sure a lot are nothing like what I own and I can't say no to shimmer!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 28, 2011)

The Urban Decay site has it back in stock now, I just got a email. I placed my order!


----------



## Kimmy13 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just placed my order. Cant wait to get it


----------



## SmashCakes (Jul 28, 2011)

Has anybody in Canada have any luck finding it in stores yet?


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jul 28, 2011)

I have no idea if I really want this eyeshadow palette or not. I love the bright colors but there are so many damned neutrals in it that I am thinking it isn't worth it for me, but for sure junkshow is calling me and I love black blacks...what to do, what to do...


----------



## mousygiggles (Jul 29, 2011)

I love it! I went ahead and ordered it from Sephora.com.  I hate the Sephora stores in El Paso.  Everyone I have encountered is so snotty and rude that I hate going in there.  I went to look for this and they did not seem to know anything about this and tried to sell me on the Cowboy one.  GRRR...anyway I can not wait to get it.  I love my UD shadows and have been neglecting them for Semi Precious so I am exited to jump back into UD!!


----------



## _Drugz (Jul 29, 2011)

It's funny when i first saw the palette on UD.com i wasn't all that compelled to really look at it..so i didn't. Probably not to tempt myself..

  	So yesterday..becuz i can't help myself and people kept posting about it on this other site i frequent i decided to really give it a look and take a peek at some swatches..Bad Idea. 

  	Had to go into work yesterday for a class so i promptly called my store and told the counter to hold it for me l0l. I've just been looking at it since i brought it home, it's so pretty!


----------



## Hippymeow (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry if its already been mentioned, but anyone know when this will be stocked in the UK?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2011)

Possibly beginning of September. Could be a couple of weeks earlier if Debenhams or House of Fraser gets exclusivity.



Hippymeow said:


> Sorry if its already been mentioned, but anyone know when this will be stocked in the UK?


----------



## coffee1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I ordered this and mine should arrive in two days, I'm so excited!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 31, 2011)

SmashCakes said:


> Has anybody in Canada have any luck finding it in stores yet?


  	 Its already come in to most Sephoras. My store got 2 shipments of it (tuesday and thursday) and i believe we sold all of them. I have a hunch they won't be THAT hard to get your hands on them. I bought one for a friend, and will wait until a bit later to pick up my own.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

i hope debenhams get it early! i want more beauty points!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 1, 2011)

Me too, Lou! 



LMD84 said:


> i hope debenhams get it early! i want more beauty points!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 1, 2011)

I received my 15h Anniversary palette in the mail today via Sephora and I love it.  I have pics up on the haul section.  The colours are perfect and go well with nail polish and other goodies I have been gathering for my fall look. Lots of browns, neutrals, plums, pinks, heathered colours, greys, taupes and then a splash of unexpected blue to liven things up!  I love the palette and the gorgeous packaging!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ enjoy! Please give us a review after you have played with it!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i hope debenhams get it early! i want more beauty points!



 	Have you noticed that the free 750 points when you spends £40 has been bumped up to £50 on the Debenhams site! It would be fine if they had included brands like UD, Chanel or Dior!


----------



## Haven (Aug 2, 2011)

The eyeshadow palette is amazing!  I must say that I like it more than (gasp) the infamous Naked palette.  I like that there is a mixture of neutrals & brights.  Naked palette is great if you only like neutrals, but this palette adds the color too.

  	Today I did a look with MIA, flow, and vanilla.  It looked too "average," so I added a bit of junkshow & half truth to my look.  Amazing results!  A pretty neutral look with a little danger thrown in KWIM.

  	I really hope that some of these shadows become permanent.


----------



## mousygiggles (Aug 3, 2011)

The only Sephora that is here is inside JC Penny.  I have not been able to find it there.  I am glad I ordered from Sephora.com.  It should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2011)

****************ALERT!***************

  	The 15-year eyeshadow palette is now available in the UK through Debenhams.com. It retails for £39! I've just ordered mine.


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just received mine in the mail today. 
  	Time to play


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2011)

i have ordered my aniversary palette tonight and i am super excited for it to arrive! i love all the ud palettes and i'm sure i will get plenty of use out of it!

Lavender Whip- check! Fresh Salmon – check! - todays specktra blog post


----------



## Haven (Aug 4, 2011)

It is a great palette!!  I also broke down & ordered the makeup bag.  It looks too cute!


----------



## looovemac (Aug 4, 2011)

I love it so much I ordered my 2nd palette tonight!!! I admit that I love it more then my naked palette


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 4, 2011)

I did the same. I love the palette, I was so scared of using it up that I bought a second one.



looovemac said:


> I love it so much I ordered my 2nd palette tonight!!! I admit that I love it more then my naked palette


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just ordered the palette - can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Just ordered the palette - can't wait for it to arrive!


	woo hoo! i bet we all get it around the same time


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Aug 5, 2011)

Quote:


Alisha1 said:


> Just ordered the palette - can't wait for it to arrive!


	It is so amazing in person!  I haven't used mine a whole lot but the colors...the packaging...so beautiful.


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I am in love with all the new eyeshadows. I like how you can do so many looks with it. It is definitely my new favorite palette


----------



## mousygiggles (Aug 5, 2011)

I love it.  I am scared to use it like you but I think tomorrow I will have to dive in.  It is just to pretty to waste.


----------



## wishonastar (Aug 6, 2011)

I just ordered mine! Yayyyyy!


----------



## Cecilia (Aug 6, 2011)

I am so excited about this palette!!  I am selling them like crazy at work because I can't stop talking about it.  I thought that omen was similar to asphyxia, and a few other colors that were similar to others, but when I swatched they were very different.  My favorite shade of the more neutral colors is flow.  It is a beautiful peachy color with a little shimmer.  I also love deep end, and half truth is another favorite of mine.  Beautiful beautiful colors.  I am debating buying another...i will be very sad if soe of these colors don't make it to the permanent level.  They are also easy to blend and so many combinations just look awesome..you can't really go wrong.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey Kimmy,
  	       That looks vicious what are the colors you used? I have the palette too and I want to recreate it =)


Kimmy13 said:


> I am in love with all the new eyeshadows. I like how you can do so many looks with it. It is definitely my new favorite palette


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey, Thanks. I am wearing:
  	ABC Gum as my highlight (not in palette)
  	Deep End on lid
  	Half Truth in the crease
  	Omen right above Half Truth
  	Evidence on lower lashline
  	Vanilla in my inner corner

  	Hope this helps


----------



## Babylard (Aug 7, 2011)

The eye palette is GODLIKE! It is soo buttery and pigmented. I was going to skip it, because it seemed so dupable (it seems more unique when you start using it though)There isn't any "bad" ones in the box. I just hate how the box doesn't seal and the lid can come off so easily. (P.S. my hair is actually long xD) I think EVERYONE needs it. xD I love the purple.


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 8, 2011)

HI!
  	After played with the sample at my local Sephora (it was sold out there), I ordered the eyeshadow palette online today! I'm so excited! The shadows were easy to apply and smooth like butter! The colors were gorgeous, too! I cannot wait to receive it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Kimmy and Babylard, you girls look beautiful!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 9, 2011)

peachsuns said:


> HI!
> After played with the sample at my local Sephora (it was sold out there), I ordered the eyeshadow palette online today! I'm so excited! *The shadows were easy to apply and smooth like butter!* The colors were gorgeous, too! I cannot wait to receive it!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Thats great to hear! Can't wait to receive mine, should be here tomorrow


----------



## fleur de lis (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah, I'm having to resist this until I get paid! Hope it's not sold out in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 10, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Thats great to hear! Can't wait to receive mine, should be here tomorrow


	Did you get it? Let us know how you like it! I cannot wait to receive mine either!


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I still haven't received it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully it will arrive tomorrow. Delivery is taking ages, I ordered the palette on friday morning! Has yours arrived?


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 12, 2011)

Mine should be here Tuesday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alisha1 said:


> I still haven't received it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yay! I got mine! The palette is sooo cute I just can't get over it! LOL! The shadows are great, I've only had time to swatch but they seem pigmented and soft! UD never fail to impress!


----------



## jennifa (Aug 13, 2011)

Ooooh, all the pics look so lovely!  And my BFF won't stop raving about it too- she has it, lucky thing.  She actually said she would swap all her MAC shadows for another unlimited use of this one palette   Sounds like an endorsement to me!  I'm trying to be good though (I spent wayyyy too much money on makeup last month, like $500, yikes!!), so I think I'll wait for either a UD or Sephora sale.

  	*sigh*  My addiction will eventually put me out of house and home


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 14, 2011)

jennifa said:


> Ooooh, all the pics look so lovely!  And my BFF won't stop raving about it too- she has it, lucky thing.  She actually said she would swap all her MAC shadows for another unlimited use of this one palette   Sounds like an endorsement to me!  I'm trying to be good though (I spent wayyyy too much money on makeup last month, like $500, yikes!!), so I think I'll wait for either a UD or Sephora sale.
> 
> *sigh*  My addiction will eventually put me out of house and home


	Glad your BFF loves the palette so much! I cannot wait to get mine!
  	An Urban Decay or Sephora sale sounds awesome! Does anyone know when? LOL


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 14, 2011)

peachsuns said:


> Glad your BFF loves the palette so much! I cannot wait to get mine! 		 			An Urban Decay or Sephora sale sounds awesome! Does anyone know when? LOL



 	Trust me you'll love it when you get yours!


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 14, 2011)

Two more days! Thanks, Alisha1!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Alisha1 said:


> Trust me you'll love it when you get yours!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 17, 2011)

well pretty much each day for the past week or so i have been wearing shadows from the palette - i love it so much! all but one of the shadows are excellent and there are so many combinations you can do!  money well spent!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree, I have done 3 looks with it already. Love Vanilla as highlighter for blues/teals, and also Flow is so pretty.  But generally they are all very good, except Midnight Rodeo the glitterbomb. I like the shade, just not the glitter fallout.



LMD84 said:


> well pretty much each day for the past week or so i have been wearing shadows from the palette - i love it so much! all but one of the shadows are excellent and there are so many combinations you can do!  money well spent!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 17, 2011)

guys.. i'm trying to skip but all your looks are not helping, you lot talking about it's 'buttery texture' has just about done me in!!


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 17, 2011)

I got my palette yesterday, and I love it already!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	The shadows have great texture (I haven't tried Midnight Rodeo yet. LOL). The colors (both neutral and bright) are gorgeous. I cannot believe I got fifteen full-sized eyeshadows for $55.

  	I agree with you, Lou, money well spent.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 17, 2011)

I"m going to Vegas next Thursday and I'll I'm taking is this and the naked palette. I'm covered with both!


----------



## sgr2008 (Aug 19, 2011)

I got mine in a swap, it is sooo beautiful, I love every eyeshadow, although I am not sure I will ever wear Junkshow !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 crazy, but crazy in a good way !!! very beautiful but too crazy for me ! if you do any looks with this one, you should post them so that I could see what this could look like, that would be awesome !!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 19, 2011)

This palette is taking forever to reach my local Sephora. I'm not sure if I want to buy it but I want to see it and swatch it. I don't want the Naked palette.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi, I did this look with Junkshow and Tainted (and some Mac glitter thrown in for good measures), I think Junkshow is very wearable.










sgr2008 said:


> I got mine in a swap, it is sooo beautiful, I love every eyeshadow, although I am not sure I will ever wear Junkshow !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 20, 2011)

got mine today


----------



## Haven (Aug 20, 2011)

I have and love the new eyeshadow palette.  I also ordered the make up bag, but I don't know if I should keep it.  Does anyone have thoughts on this bag?  I just don't know if it is worth the money.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 20, 2011)

Haven said:


> I have and love the new eyeshadow palette.  I also ordered the make up bag, but I don't know if I should keep it.  Does anyone have thoughts on this bag?  I just don't know if it is worth the money.


 
	I have the bag and it is the largest makeup bag that I own. You can almost fit the kitchen sink in there. I got mine on a discount so I can say for what I paid for it, it was worth it.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Haven said:


> I have and love the new eyeshadow palette.  I also ordered the make up bag, but I don't know if I should keep it.  Does anyone have thoughts on this bag?  I just don't know if it is worth the money.


 Urban Decay 15th Anniversary Bag - here is my specktra blog post that i did on it a month or so ago. i really love mine and think it's worth the money


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful look! Thanks for sharing! I wore Tainted the other day, and I loved it!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea too!

  	Thanks Lou.  I used Reflects Transparent Pink. It's so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LMD84 said:


> Urban Decay 15th Anniversary Bag - here is my specktra blog post that i did on it a month or so ago. i really love mine and think it's worth the money


----------



## kimbunney (Aug 23, 2011)

I got the palette today! It was on my mind heavy after I swatched it last week. I'll be playing in this hopefully the rest of the year....or most likely until the next new and exciting thing comes out.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 23, 2011)

Hahaha, isn't that always the case? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







kimbunney said:


> I got the palette today! It was on my mind heavy after I swatched it last week. I'll be playing in this hopefully the rest of the year....*or most likely until the next new and exciting thing comes out. *


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 23, 2011)

kimbunney said:


> I got the palette today! It was on my mind heavy after I swatched it last week. I'll be playing in this hopefully the rest of the year...*.or most likely until the next new and exciting thing comes out. *


	lol! yeah that is so true!!  

  	in todays specktra video i show you the new palette - Kitties and my Urban Decay shadow palettes check it out if you are interested


----------



## missah (Aug 23, 2011)

kimbunney said:


> I got the palette today! It was on my mind heavy after I swatched it last week. *I'll be playing in this hopefully the rest of the year....or most likely until the next new and exciting thing comes out. *


 
  	I'm getting mine soon. Super excited!
  	I haven't been played with my Tarte for True Blood Palette yet. its just too pretty. I might not end up using this one either!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 23, 2011)

Anitacska - very pretty! Thanks for sharing.  Kimbunny - enjoy your palette!  Missah - hope you get it soon! It's still not available here yet, what a long wait.  Lou - love your video! You look great with waves in your hair! Like moo is so cute, was she chasing her tail? Your UD pallettes are awesome, it's great to see you use a lot of them. I have NYC and Alice, both I love except for the glitter bomb shades, but I don't use often. I need to play with them more.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, I forgot to put that in my comment, but your hair does look gorgeous with waves!



Miss QQ said:


> *Lou - love your video! You look great with waves in your hair!* Like moo is so cute, was she chasing her tail? Your UD pallettes are awesome, it's great to see you use a lot of them. I have NYC and Alice, both I love except for the glitter bomb shades, but I don't use often. I need to play with them more.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2011)

thank you very much!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah I don't have cats or dogs but I only seen dogs chasing their tails. Cute kitty!


----------



## PolaBerry (Aug 25, 2011)

i purchased mine a week ago and just used it today and the colors are amazing! And they are so soft and apply like a dream. I did a swatch comparison of the UD 15 palette and Naked palette and BOS II palette on my blog if you want to check it out


----------



## kimbunney (Aug 25, 2011)

Just wanted to say I love this palette! Ace is my favroite. I wore it with Dangerous Curve paintpot on the inner lid and Ace on the outer lid.


----------



## HoneyMilk (Aug 26, 2011)

I really like this palette AND the pencil set. The pencils.... are awesome. I ended up with an extra set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I might actually get to it! 
  	Although, my husband is not please with the amount of $$ spent on 30 pencils... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I hope UD does a liquid liner set


----------



## OverratedObsess (Aug 26, 2011)

Has anyone heard that the 4th release in the 15 year anniversary will be a mirror? What do you guys think of that??

  	I was in ulta in Newport News, VA this week and they had a Urban decay rep. there and she asked me if I liked the brand. Honestly I do love urban decay, there are just some things I absolutely hate.

  	- I hate bulky packaging. I wish they would release more palettes that had the same packaging as the naked palette.

  	- I hate very simular dupe-able shades in the 15 year palette that are in the naked palette

  	- I hate chunky glittery shades. I do love glitter, but any shade can be glittery by adding glitter by its self.  

  	- I think they half-assed there brushes, not just the one in the naked palette, but there whole line of brushes.

  	My favorite shades are mildew, last call, woodstalk, S&M and flipside.


----------



## Alisha1 (Aug 28, 2011)

OverratedObsess said:


> *Has anyone heard that the 4th release in the 15 year anniversary will be a mirror? *What do you guys think of that??
> 
> I was in ulta in Newport News, VA this week and they had a Urban decay rep. there and she asked me if I liked the brand. Honestly I do love urban decay, there are just some things I absolutely hate.
> 
> ...


	...just a mirror... :s


----------



## myazg23 (Sep 5, 2011)

i want to bu y this palette but i acnt find it in croatia or any online that will ship to croatia


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2011)

myazg23 said:


> i want to bu y this palette but i acnt find it in croatia or any online that will ship to croatia


  	you can always post up a wanted ad in the clearance bin section of the forum. but i know debenhams.com ship internationally so check them out


----------



## sonu (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish they do something else than mirror.. I am more interested in actual products... Liquid liner set will be good.


----------



## OverratedObsess (Oct 1, 2011)

I haven't seen anything about what it will look like though and since all the holiday stuff has either been released or will be in the near future, it makes me wonder if they are going to wait till November/December to release it or what. I wouldn't really call it a anniversary item if they are still selling it in 2012.


----------



## MonroeMua (Oct 3, 2011)

im still trying to decide if i want the 15th anniversary palette. i keep asking myself so i really need another eyeshadow but the colors are so pretty and its a great price.


----------



## MonroeMua (Oct 3, 2011)

this is gorgeous



Anitacska said:


> Hi, I did this look with Junkshow and Tainted (and some Mac glitter thrown in for good measures), I think Junkshow is very wearable.


----------



## MonroeMua (Oct 3, 2011)

pretty


----------



## orchid1 (Oct 5, 2011)

myazg23 said:


> i want to bu y this palette but i acnt find it in croatia or any online that will ship to croatia


	did you try on HQhair or Lookfantastic? I bought there UD_Naked, and I think I saw this palette there, so check 
  	Btw. they ship worldwide


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Oct 21, 2011)

I am in LOVE!!! When my sister brought me the palette I started calling it my new baby lol. The pigmentation of this palette is amazing I don't have to dig my brush into the pan.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 31, 2011)

How are you guys wearing the Woodstock 24/7 eyepencil?


----------



## tinyblondie (Dec 30, 2011)

OverratedObsess said:


> I haven't seen anything about what it will look like though and since all the holiday stuff has either been released or will be in the near future, it makes me wonder if they are going to wait till November/December to release it or what. I wouldn't really call it a anniversary item if they are still selling it in 2012.



 	I agree, prehaps they were to caught up in the Naked2 & the new BOS to release it this month. Though I am beginning to wonder if we are still going to get the final goodie. Unless they release it tomorrow (not likely, but still possible) it's not going to count as a Anniversary product, just something random. D: x


----------



## OverratedObsess (Dec 31, 2011)

I was at ulta has other day  and noticed three eyeliner trios. the 3 different  24/7 liner packages had that 15 year anniversary logo on the eyeline unlike original 24/7 logoit wasn't like  the mini eyeliners; they were full size and retail for 29 Usd. maybe they want to go ahead and  use that as there fourth item, but honestly I don't think they're using that as there 4th item since I would think they would advertise the crap out of it just like they did with any other urban decay item. Along with the first anniversary set being 15 eyeliners retailing for 92? Usd. I'm just kinda shocked by urban decay with them still riding out the naked wave. I've heard about them releasing he foundations in 2012 but I hope they will be better than other previous "flops" by UD with face makeup. UD has great eye products but like I've said in a previous post I'm falling outta love with them.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.urbandecay.com/sale/sale,default,sc.html

  	Rollergirl Palette only $16

  	Quinceanera Bag only $13


----------

